

I hate calling to book appointments - gzuch
https://AcuityScheduling.com
Calling to schedule a meeting with a school counselor, or book a haircut, is a freaking pain. It&#x27;s rude businesses waste my time with that, and theirs, when there are literally <i>hundreds</i> of ways to handle this online.<p>A while back I made Acuity Scheduling to solve this -- what do you think? What can be made better?<p>Thanks!
======
gzuch
Calling to schedule a meeting with a school counselor, or book a haircut, is a
freaking pain. It's rude businesses waste my time with that, and theirs, when
there are literally _hundreds_ of ways to handle this online.

A while back I made Acuity Scheduling to solve this -- what do you think? What
can be made better?

